# lgb 2119d



## bdmagg

Anyone know where i can get a smoke generator for it. And a Manual. And test the volts to see the gen is.... sorry im a nobi


----------



## Railroadinovations

You might try Train Li USA at 508-529-9166. ([email protected]) 
Another possibility is the LGB Train Shop at 800-324-0459 
I hope you find the parts you need.
Good Luck! Ken


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What smoke unit do you need? I have a USA Trains new one bought for a project that never happened.


----------



## Dan Pierce

All LGB moguls use the 5 volt smoke unit sold by LGB and most likely made by seuthe.

Aristo and USA trains smoke units will not fit in the mogul.

To remove the smoke unit, remove the cap on top of the stack (it is there to keep small fingures from getting burned!!).
Then pull the smoke unit up, I use pliers and pull the handle apart to squeeze the ends on the outer smoke ring. The center oif the smoke unit is fragil and will break if touched.

Wires will be black and white denoting a 5 volt unit.

LGB ran these at 6.2 to 6.8 volts, not 5 volts!!!

I cut the wires and splice in a new unit with heat shrink over the soldered connection.

It is a lot of work to take the engine apart and disconnect the wires from the board inside the fire box in the cab, do not do it this way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ugg! The Seuthe units suck! Bummer you can't put a real smoke unit in these...


----------



## Big Ed

We have a bunch of manuals here, 
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2974


But everything someone asks for is not there and the guy who made it is "not around" anymore.

Maybe one of the other engine manuals is similar to yours?

I don't know much about the G trains.


----------



## Dan Pierce

2019S is the same engine. In German, S is sound and D is Dampf for smoke.

All moguls had a 5 volt smoke unit, only some models had sound.


----------

